

Show HN: Storyform – Publish responsive magazine-style articles on any domain - sharkweek
https://storyform.co/

======
specialmonkey
Looks really nice. Im on a phone and the site and demo worked really well.
Congrats on launching and all the best! How long has the product been in
development?

~~~
sharkweek
Thanks! Been about six months heads down, we soft launched a few months ago
with some publishers to stress test a bit. Here are some examples:

[http://www.powder.com/stories/digital-
features/untracked/](http://www.powder.com/stories/digital-
features/untracked/)

[http://www.bikemag.com/industry-news/grandma-attacks-
sabotag...](http://www.bikemag.com/industry-news/grandma-attacks-sabotage-
desperation-north-shore/)

[http://www.slamonline.com/the-magazine/features/serge-
ibaka-...](http://www.slamonline.com/the-magazine/features/serge-ibaka-
oklahoma-city-thunder/)

~~~
arbaCarbac
looks like none of the styles are loading in your examples. I'm accessing them
from work, so maybe they are getting blocked on my end...?

~~~
sharkweek
Hmm, could be - anyone else having this problem? It's a script running over
their site's template, so I'm guessing that is getting blocked.

------
mholt
I might be blind, but where is your pricing?

------
runnel
Beautiful design. What's the team behind this product?

